# Found a used Sig p239 SAS



## shakinghorizons (Apr 20, 2012)

Hello everyone! I've been lurking lately (drooling) on your site and decided to join!

I have come across a Sig p239 SAS at my local gun shop/range that has really caught my attention. The firearm comes with .357sig and .40 barrel, although the .40 doesn't look like it has had a round put through it, the .357sig barrel looks very well used. The firearm itself looks very well used/carried as well. The package deal comes with both barrels, 2 mags, trijicon sights, and the original box.

The firearm is currently a consignment piece at the gun store. It was marked $749, but marked down to $679. The shop won't tell me how long they have had it, but obviously long enough to mark the price down. I walked in with 650 cash today, and they let me walk. With tax at the current price, I'm looking at about $735 out the door.

My question - With the amount of wear that is on the firearm, is it still worth the $735? I see them on auction sites listed for 800+, but they aren't selling.

Thoughts, questions, or opinions??

Not the actual firearm, just the same model -









Its either this firearm, or I continue to wait for my LE (Law Enforcement) .357sig compact smith and wesson m&p (which I have been on hold for over a year now at 2 LE dealers)....


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Sig P 239 is an excellent firearm but you might want to take a look at Bud's gun shop online as they have some excellent LE trade in Sig P239s for $500 and changed shipped and you can get the .357 barrel later and still have money left for holster ammo etc.....JJ


----------



## shakinghorizons (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I had searched Bud's while doing my research, but all I could come up with is the blued verison. The two tone is what really got my interest!

If I missed the p239 in two tone with wood grips, please link me and I will buy today!


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Keep checking with Mark @ Summit gun broker, he carries a large inventory of Sigs or better yet give him a call, he is good to deal with.....JJ


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

If it's as used and beat up as you say, I wouldn't give them $25......sometimes, you just have to let things go......you will find another, if you keep searching....personally, I like the 226 sas, not easy to find, but they are out there....keep up the search.....see them sometimes on Gunbroker, Armslist, etc.


----------



## shakinghorizons (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for all the feedback! I have decided that I am going to leave the firearm where it is and forget about it. If its not a steal, I'm not interested (due to the condition).


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

shakinghorizons;

You did good..... Although it was a nice gun, I agree that the price was somewhat high.....

Keep looking, another place to check is Top Gun Supply, Gun Parts | Shooting Supplies | Top Gun Supply Good people there.

Good Luck,

Lateck,


----------



## shakinghorizons (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for the link! I will be on the lookout for a 226 or 229 now!


----------

